# Moving my trap - inside landing board???



## notsostupid (Apr 15, 2009)

I am moving my trap to a different place in the loft to accommodate an expanded aviary.

I have never had a landing board INSIDE the trap. The birds just go through the trap and go wherever inside the loft.

I am going to redesign the inside "cover" over the trap that I use to lock up/secure the trap opening from the inside.

I can make it with a hinge on the bottom, like I have now that just falls out of the way straight down...... OR

I can make it so that the "door" only falls part way and is level with the trap landing board thereby making an inside landing area for when the birds come through the trap. It wouldn't be very big, just about a foot square. I wouldn't use chains to catch the cover as that would limit the birds using the two sides where the chains came down. Instead, I would use a support on the bottom. Probably one that folds away to the side.

Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. Thanks.

Edit: I NEVER use the trap opening for the birds to exit the loft. I have another opening for that. So I don't need a landing board on the inside of the trap to help the birds leave the loft.

Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

what is the reason? as long as they have a landing board outside to land on and go in is all you need.


----------



## notsostupid (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the response. My question was to myself "was I missing something"?. What I have now has worked for years just fine, but I was wondering if I was missing something.

Like you said, what would be the reason?

I just wanted to see if I was missing something.

Thanks.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think you'll find that if you have any kind of board inside the trap there will be birds that stand guard there and will keep others from trapping in. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*Drop Trap*

Are you talking about making a drop trap? Something like this?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21976
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21974
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21975


----------



## notsostupid (Apr 15, 2009)

Not a drop trap, just a regular bob trap.

I think raftree3 hit the nail on the head.......... dominant birds "guarding" the inside of the trap.

I can easily see that happening.

So, no board.

This is a great site with great people.

Thanks.


----------

